# My Tarantulas (pics)



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

Besides my Fin-babies, and my fur-babies, I have some fang-babies.

here are a few of them.

Raiza a Grammostola rosea









Priscilla an Aphonopelma sp possibly hentzi









Nimbus an Avicularia metallica









Khan a Paraphysa scrofa









Kinuko a Chromatapelma cyanapubescans









Nyan a Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Creepy but beautiful *shudders*


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Romad said:


> Creepy but beautiful *shudders*


Same thought here. Do you handle them? What do you feed them?


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

I handle some of them on occasion. Of the ones I put pictures of the first four are handleable and the last two aren't. The thing about handling is that it doesn't really enrich the spider in any way and it could be dangerous for the spider if they suffer a fall. That being said there are situations where a spider might do something unpredictable like run up your arm. In those instances I feel it is important to be accustomed to handling so you can remain calm and not fling your spider across the room. Handling is also a great way to warm people up to them. 

The cyanapubescans is very skittish and the ornata is shy and defensive with a painful bite, that is why I do not intentionally handle those T's. 

Mostly I think of them as like fish a viewing kind of baby rather than I hands on one. I've never been that great at distinguishing though...sometimes I will lightly pet my goldfish, or let them nibble my fingers.

The T's eat live insects. Mine eat a diet of crickets and lobster roaches with the occasional meal-worm. They only need to eat once a week or so. 

Raiza









Nike a Psalmopeous irminia (Not normally considered a handling species, they are fast and defensive)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to say that if something that big crawled on me, I'd probably die of a heart attack so the bite wouldn't be an issue.

But I think they're very cool. From a distance


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What the heck is a "lobster roach"? It sounds disgusting! Do you have a pic of one?
For some reason spiders and snakes don't bother me one bit, but I HATE bugs, lol.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow,nice from afar,
amazing how many people keep spiders.
i don't have a problem with bugs,it's the spiders that bother me.


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is the pic of some lobster Roaches:










I am thinking of switching to dubia roaches though...Lobsters are fast and climb walls, Dubias can't climb and are slow.

They have a lot of good qualities. (tarantulas) They are very low maintenance, don't make noise, eat very little, don't spread disease to humans, don't require special lights or supplements. 

But you do have to not be repulsed by them.  In my eyes they are beautiful and fascinating.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cool! Makes me want to get one. Chances are slim though because my mom hates both tarantulas and roaches


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Euwww, yuck on the roaches!! :vomit:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

cool roaches ;-) and they sound like the better deal.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> cool roaches ;-) and they sound like the better deal.


Lainey, really?? I mean, really??


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

> cool roaches and they sound like the better deal.


I meant the T's when I was talking about cleanliness etc. Though you CAN say those things about roaches too....well roaches do poop more than T's. If you are interested in pet roaches Lobsters are probably not the way you want to go. Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches on the other hand:




























They are huge, slow moving, non-invasive, and calm. They also hiss which is cute.



> Very cool! Makes me want to get one. Chances are slim though because my mom hates both tarantulas and roaches


My mom hates T's too. I had to wait till I moved out. Worth it!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> Lainey, really?? I mean, really??


yep sure do,would rather see a roach scoot across my carpet than a spider any day !!

my sister has some hissing roaches,and they are kind of cute,she also has
a scorpion,tree frogs,land frogs,and fire belly toads a large snake,lots of live food,
a rottweiler(sp)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> yep sure do,would rather see a roach scoot across my carpet than a spider any day !!


Yuck. If I saw a roach in my house I'd be sickened. I LOVE seeing spiders in my house, because they eat all the nasty bugs!! My other half is scared over spiders (some tough guy, yes?) so whenever he sees one he yells for me to come get it, then he freaks because I will simply pick it up in my bare hands and toss it outside. Spiders are cool, roaches are gross! Should be put up a poll?? ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

smaughunter, is that YOU holding those hissers??? :shock2:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

yes,yes put up a poll.
i used to think of roaches as meaning if you had them you were a tramp,and your house
was minging,however as i have reptiles and frogs i am exempt. :mrgreen:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, we'll do a poll. How do you set up a poll within an already existing thread?? (Some moderator I am :lol


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you know i think we need a * like * button next to the thank and quote one
coz i liked your comment,ooooo or even what about an * i giggled * button


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

pfffffff you're asking me ?
oooooooooooo hahahahahahahhahahahahahhhahaha


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> pfffffff you're asking me ?
> oooooooooooo hahahahahahahhahahahahahhhahaha


I figured it out, poll added, go vote!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmm i voted. :brow:


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting development. 

Yes that is me holding those hissers. When they breed the nymphs will go to the spiders...The adults are very cute though. I cannot bring myself to feed an adult hisser to a T. I know I am so biased. That is why i have those guys. They were gonna be feeders but I couldn't do it. 

I like the T's better. They do a lot more than the roaches. Roaches kind of sit around and chill. The T's are always reconstructing their habitat, or grooming themselves, or cleaning out their hide, or webbing something...etc. They seem like they have more going on upstairs than a roach. Roaches of course have more going on than a cricket.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ewwww i really dislike crickets big time,i don't use them often,i really can't stand them.


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

Crickets are a pain...but they make things easy for me. They aren't very smart and hop right up to my T's. The roaches know better and will run and hide every time.


----------

